# Beulah- first dog park experience



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

Well, took Beulah (along with the other two... old dog stayed home) to the dog park today which was, I assume, her first time. She had an absolute blast running through the water, up the hills, digging after mice.. the whole 9 yards. Also did really well with all the other random dogs there too which really made me happy (I was a bit nervous as I haven't really had her around many other dogs). Her first camping trip is the end of this month which I am also super stoked for. Enjoy the pics!

 
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  
  

also, that was just some random lady and her dogs that my pooches wanted to hang out with haha. and that kong is only a day old :/


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

With all the information out there on dog parks and these breeds and you go anyway? ive been up 20 hours so i dont have it in me to make a long point..

Dog parks = setting your dog up for failure.

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/36349-pitbulls-dog-parks.html ...just one of many threads, even though you don't own an APBT it still applies.


----------



## Apocalypto (May 17, 2011)

KMdogs said:


> With all the information out there on dog parks and these breeds and you go anyway? ive been up 20 hours so i dont have it in me to make a long point..
> 
> Dog parks = setting your dog up for failure.


yup. with the start of the camp season coming up in two weeks she is going to be surrounded by other dogs regardless of whether she is at a park, up camping, or just going around town with me


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

In all seriousness, I hope nothing bad happens. Prepare for the onslaught nonetheless!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

..............


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

....well....it doesn't matter if camping season is coming up or not it is your responsibility to keep your dog controlled. For her safety and the safety of other dogs. If somebody else's dog causes a problem chances are that your dog will be blamed for it...just sayin...


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)




----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Dog parks and fighting breeds do not mix well. Keep your dog away from strange dogs, your dog wont start the fight but it will finish it.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Apocalypto said:


> yup. with the start of the camp season coming up in two weeks she is going to be surrounded by other dogs regardless of whether she is at a park, up camping, or just going around town with me


we camp and it in no means means that our dogs are gonna be swarmed with other dogs, when people camp they keep there dog contained to there site or area and away from mine. You are asking for trouble here and your mistake is gonna reflect on the rest of our dogs and thats not fair. Its not alwys your dog you have to worry about starting something its the other peoples dogs { I have had a few attacks by offleash dogs on different occassions} and if another dog starts it who do you think is gonna finish it , and becasue of the breed your dog will be put at fault regardless of which dog attacked or started problems 1st. By allowing your dog to be in situations like this you are putting him at risk for euthanization and the rest of the pitbull owners at risk of facing BSL. owning this breed comes with responsibility and avoiding situations that dog parks present is one of them.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Every camp ground around here prohibit's off leash dogs. Except for the people who's "lil fefe wouldn't hurt anything" Those people are "always" exempt...


----------



## fishinrob (Apr 14, 2010)

Ever see two teenage boys play wrestle, then it escalates when pride gets in the way. This is what can and will happen. When another dog wants to play but jumps on your dogs back or neck, it is game on. Who's fault will it be? 100% yours. Your dog will suffer the consequences and you will get on here and and ask for sympathy for your plight. Smart men look 2 steps ahead and figure out problems before they happen.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

fishinrob said:


> Ever see two teenage boys play wrestle, then it escalates when pride gets in the way. This is what can and will happen. When another dog wants to play but jumps on your dogs back or neck, it is game on. Who's fault will it be? 100% yours. Your dog will suffer the consequences and you will get on here and and ask for sympathy for your plight. Smart men look 2 steps ahead and figure out problems before they happen.


:goodpost:


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

I take Lina to the dog park at least once a week. She likes barking a lot and running with the other dogs there, but she does not get aggressive and attack. Even in the very rare case that she would, I always have a squirt bottle nearby. You'd be very surprised how dogs snap out of what they're doing when they get hit with water, especially Lina. Her not liking to get wet plays to my favor.

There have been other APBTs and Amstaffs there without a problem. So if you're not spoda take your dog to the dog park, how does one socialize their dog?


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Popcorn, get ya popcorn here!


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

i think he gets the idea now....


i wish i had scenery like that here


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i will only take my dogs to the dog park if there is nobody there.. its much bigger than my backyard and they love running around all crazy... if i see someone there i keep driving and go back home..


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe nothing will happen, but why would you take that risk.. Its like driving drunk, im sure you can drive after a few beers but you never know if someone is going to hit you or your tailight is out then guess what.. you get a DUI. Your breaking one of the golden rules, one of the ten comandments! never trust your dog not to fight! these are pitbulls not labs. They were made to fight...


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

carson1391 said:


> Maybe nothing will happen, but why would you take that risk.. Its like driving drunk, im sure you can drive after a few beers but you never know if someone is going to hit you or your tailight is out then guess what.. you get a DUI. Your breaking one of the golden rules, one of the ten comandments! never trust your dog not to fight! these are pitbulls not labs. They were made to fight...


I know what youre trying to say here and I agree. But can you be more careful how you word it?

My neighbors, on each side of my house, have LABs and they both will rush the fence barring their teeth if I am out there with Etnie.

Again, I know what point youre trying to say but it just doesnt sound good the way you said it.

EDIT- They actually have two labs each. which is funny because one of them each has an agressive one and the other rubs up against the fence and wants me to pet them. Its weird, its like the same neighbors and dogs on each side of the house.


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

L4NE4 said:


> I know what youre trying to say here and I agree. But can you be more careful how you word it?
> 
> My neighbors, on each side of my house, have LABs and they both will rush the fence barring their teeth if I am out there with Etnie.
> 
> ...


lol sry l4n4, seems right to me, what do mean? ill change it


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Nubwagon said:


> I take Lina to the dog park at least once a week. She likes barking a lot and running with the other dogs there, but she does not get aggressive and attack. Even in the very rare case that she would, I always have a squirt bottle nearby. You'd be very surprised how dogs snap out of what they're doing when they get hit with water, especially Lina. Her not liking to get wet plays to my favor.
> 
> There have been other APBTs and Amstaffs there without a problem. So if you're not spoda take your dog to the dog park, how does one socialize their dog?


Your dog doesn't need to have other doggie friends. You and your human family is fine. Why take a risk that something bad COULD happen one day and YOUR dog WILL be blamed no matter what you saw, no matter what everyone else saw, no matter what happened. Why set your dog up for potential failure? Why put it into a situation you can not control? Socializing dogs doesn't have anything to do with letting them go have free reign at a dog park. You choose who and when to socialize your dog. In training. With other owners who know the breed and are prepared in case anything goes wrong. A water bottle will not do anything for a pit bull who is not trained. You train your dogs so they behave when you need them to behave and be around other dogs, but by no means never trust them not to fight. ever.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

carson1391 said:


> lol sry l4n4, seems right to me, what do mean? ill change it


I dont know... I think im being nit-picky...


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

L4NE4 said:


> I dont know... I think im being nit-picky...


I think I just didnt like the pitbull vs lab analogy.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Nubwagon said:


> I take Lina to the dog park at least once a week. She likes barking a lot and running with the other dogs there, but she does not get aggressive and attack. Even in the very rare case that she would, I always have a squirt bottle nearby. You'd be very surprised how dogs snap out of what they're doing when they get hit with water, especially Lina. Her not liking to get wet plays to my favor.
> 
> There have been other APBTs and Amstaffs there without a problem. So if you're not spoda take your dog to the dog park, how does one socialize their dog?


You have obviously never had a fight break out cause if you did you would know a squirt bottle doesnt do nothing. I have had a hose on a couple dogs { who hate water} when they got into it , and it didnt even phase them} everything people have responded about dog parts would fit in with you as well. the only one I agree here with about actually going to dog parks is Ceelint , he said only if there arent other dogs there.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

L4NE4 said:


> I know what youre trying to say here and I agree. But can you be more careful how you word it?
> 
> My neighbors, on each side of my house, have LABs and they both will rush the fence barring their teeth if I am out there with Etnie.
> 
> ...


Typically a lab will give up after a little while of fighting. They may fight and maybe more aggressive than a lot of pit bulls, but I am assuming one might mean the damage done by a lab and a pit bull doesn't compare. If a lab charges and fights he will end up walking away and a pit bull will be there until the end. There are lots of dogs that would also walk away, and other breeds that would stuck around as well. A lab is one that usually walks after starting trouble... of course some breeds go against what this I am just seeing I can see the analogy


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

oh btw, when people say socialize they mean with other people not animals


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

ames said:


> Typically a lab will give up after a little while of fighting. They may fight and maybe more aggressive than a lot of pit bulls, but I am assuming he means is the damage done by a lab and a pit bull if damage was to occur could never be compared. If a lab charges and fights he will end up walking away and a pit bull will be there until the end. There are lots of dogs that would also walk away, and other breeds that would stuck around as well. A lab is one that usually walks after starting trouble...


gotcha! that makes sense and i can completely agree.

my neighbors dogs are so annoying... id like to see them act like that when they dont have the safety of being behind the fence...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

L4NE4 said:


> gotcha! that makes sense and i can completely agree.
> 
> my neighbors dogs are so annoying... id like to see them act like that when they dont have the safety of being behind the fence...


I bet they wouldn't, thats the crazy part! I mean you never know, but they are just protecting their yard from everything lol. I live across from a poodle, a husky and a German shepherd. My pup charges the fence if I forget to command him to mind his business. They get into fights with each other as we pass. It totally sucks. They are in .03 acres of a fence on concrete 24x7. In 5 years I have seen them walked 3 times. Each time the husky escapes his leash. I think they want to kill me and my pup but off leash, THANK GOODNESS they just charged at us and sniffed, and thankfully Gargamel behaved OK at off leash dogs charging and didn't react. They feel touch behind their fences, lol.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

L4NE4 said:


> I dont know... I think im being nit-picky...


Just a little bit.


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

wild_deuce03 said:


> Just a little bit.


hey at least i admitted it!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

L4NE4 said:


> hey at least i admitted it!


You're right. Admitting you have a problem is the first step! LMAO!!!


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

hey now. i did not admit that i was in denial of a problem i dont have!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Ah, I see this thread has indeed gone places. This pleases me. Carry on!


----------



## L4NE4 (Apr 8, 2011)

I figured the OP got the point!

anyone watching river monsters right now? stuff is crazy! I thought i was cool when i caught two blue gills this morning!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Good grief you guys high jacked this thread! lol Back to the op if it gets too crazy i will just close it.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL! I highly doubt a squirt bottle, will effectively break up a fight between a pit bull and another dog.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol I would like to see a squirt bottle break up any fight not just an APBT!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

It's funny,cause that is what the "trainer" at Petsmart is armed with,in the doggy daycare room.

I see at least 10+ dogs of all breeds in there running wild,and she's in the middle with her squirt bottle.


----------

